

Is it a good idea to put adsense ads on a start-up promotional blog? - Skeletor

I started a blog primarily to promote my start-up company (it is under a ".blog" sub-domain of my start-up site) by helping the page rank of the site and by driving more traffic to the site.  It is still in its early stages and I only have 2 written posts up, but in the future I aim to get more authors to contribute on topics that relate to my start-up.  I also want it to personalize our start-up company since we are only 2 hard working hackers trying to make a go of it, and I think that will appeal to our customers.<p>I started working on putting Google Ad-Sense ads on my site to see if getting some extra revenue from ads would help pay for server costs of the blog and the main site.  Is there really a huge backlash against start-up blogs that show ads?
======
RossM
I'm fine with adverts on any website, as long as they aren't intrusive or
damaging to the flow of the content. I use AdBlock plus but specifically
disable it for sites that I know use adverts responsibly.

I wouldn't be afraid to add one or two small slots in the sidebar. As long as
it doesn't become your main source of revenue I wouldn't be put off by it at
all.

------
thepanister
From my little experience, generally... it is not a good idea for a new
startup to put ads on it's website.

But if it's urgent for you to put ads, then don't put more than 1 rectangle ad
per page!

